# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Gele ontlasting

## maartenstork

Na het verwijderen van mijn galblaas en deels wegnemen van de pancreas wordt mijn ontlasting steeds lichter van kleur en ga ik langzaam weer afvallen

----------


## Leontien

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

